# May contain walnut shell



## rucolina

Hi everybody,
I need some help to translate this sentence in Hungarian: "The product may contain walnut shells"

This is my proposal: Nyomokban dióhéjt tartalmazhat.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## francisgranada

My proposal:
A termék (nyomokban) dióhéjat is tartalmazhat.

(penso che la forma corretta sia _dióhéj*at*_)


----------



## Zsanna

Francis is right, for an exact translation _a termék_ should appear - even if the first translation can be seen on products - as far as its structure is concerned. (If you wished to keep that, it's only dióhéj*a*t that should be corrected.)
If _termék_ is included, "nyomokban" is not obligatory.
The _is_ (= too) is good but not obligatory.

So the shortest exact version is: A termék dióhéjat tartalmazhat.


----------



## francisgranada

Szia Zsanna. I agree with all you have said . 

"Nyomokban" is a plus information, so I think it's adequate usage depends on the real possible quantity of the "dióhéj" in the given product. So, if the original text to be translated does not contain this information, I'd prefer to omit this word.


----------



## Zsanna

We agree again.
Coming to think of it: I'm not sure that this "nyomokban" can apply also because it is used mainly when the texture is homogeneous/creamy and walnut shells are anything but.


----------



## rucolina

Thank you all for your help! The product is a walnut ice cream, and the producer can't assure that there aren't walnut shells in it.


----------



## Zsanna

That make is best to be ignored then! Who would want to break a tooth eating ice cream?


----------

